# Appetizers



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Can anyone recommend any good book(s) for appetizers and hors d'oeuvres? I would like some recipes for things that can be prepared in advance and do not involve raw fish!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Martha Stewart's new one is the bible of hd.
great pictures too.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

There's one called "The Essential Appetizers Cookbook" put out by WhiteCap Books. It's got alot of good and colourful ideas. Many can be made ahead. To be honest, I picked it up for a few dollars at Borders Books on the bargain table not long ago -- they still have it. I think one of the things I like best is that they have some good presentation ideas. A new take on the same old...

Martha's Book is beautiful. Not always very practical unless you have a huge staff--or just a few to cook for!! But the recipes are good, I serve several of them here-

and the blue cheese popovers are really good if you add extra bleu!

Happy Eating!


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Thanks for the advice. Found Martha's book at Borders, but have not yet located the other. I also picked up "Hors D'Oeuvres" by Eric Treuille, which looks interesting.


----------

